

Gor - Replay traffic from production to staging environment in real-time - LeonidBugaev
https://github.com/buger/gor/

======
mbubb
cool - small typo in your post s/Chief/Chef/

([http://leonsbox.com/blog/2013/06/04/improving-testing-by-
usi...](http://leonsbox.com/blog/2013/06/04/improving-testing-by-using-real-
traffic-from-production/))

